# Just got Ghosts



## Darth Mantis (Dec 6, 2018)

I just got ten Ghost Mantises and in deli cups and I was wondering what you guys suggest using to heat them and what thermostats and thermometers you all use and would suggest and hygrometers as well. Also Im pretty sure about the temperature range and humidity I need but just to be sure what do y'all suggest for themp and humidity for Ghost Mantises.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 6, 2018)

I keep my ghosts at room temperature and mist them a bit before i go to bed.


----------



## Darth Mantis (Dec 6, 2018)

What do you keep them in?


----------



## Synapze (Dec 6, 2018)

.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 6, 2018)

Darth Mantis said:


> What do you keep them in?


I keep mine in deli cups.


----------



## Graceface (Dec 6, 2018)

There are good care sheets for Ghosts here and on other sites that I recommend you read. Ghosts can tolerate a wide range of Temps, I keep mine in the mid 70s. RH fluctuates as I just use damp paper towels as substrate and mist every other day, but typically stays between 45% and 65%, I shoot to keep it around 50-55. It's pretty dry where I live, so I keep my enclosures inside an aquarium with a partially solid lid to help hold in humidity between misting. I would recommend hygrometers, like the ones Synapze shows. You can get ones even cheaper that have no probe as well, which I use in my aquarium to get a general idea of enclosure conditions, and ambient in the room so I know what the baseline is. 

Mine are in drink cups with modified lids or 32oz deli cups, depending on instar.


----------



## Darth Mantis (Dec 6, 2018)

Those temp/humd gauges are exactly what I need. The temperature  for ghost Mantises is a lot lower than I expected since they are from pretty near the equator but I looked it up and 72 is around the average high temperature for Madagascar.


----------

